# New Wolff spring and guide rod. Need Help



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just received my new, higher strength, Wolff spring and guide rod for my S&W Sigma. The original Sigma spring and plastic rod (top of picture) is an enclosed assembly. The Wolff spring and rod is traditionally separate but include an extra little spring with them when sent to me (middle of picture above slide).

My question is, "What is the extra little spring used for?" The new guide rod and spring go in fine without the use of the smaller spring, like the assembly of a Beretta 92/96. I can't figure out the little spring.

Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What did it say on your order??:smt017 If it's not there call Wolff and ask them what it's for.:supz:


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wolff's recoil calibration kits come with recoil springs *and* a hammer spring. Perhaps your small spring is a hammer spring.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

oldscot3 said:


> Wolff's recoil calibration kits come with recoil springs *and* a hammer spring. Perhaps your small spring is a hammer spring.


Thanks, that makes the most sense. I plan on calling Wolff tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't know about Sigmas (Sigmae?), but when I buy 1911 recoil springs, they come with a spare firing pin spring.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

That little spring is indeed a striker spring and I believe it is factory strength..Good to have a spare and to use if you want to cut a couple of coils for a bit of trigger reduction..Just don't cut too many coils and check for light strikes..
Light strike testlace pencil in bore and hold barrel up toward the ceiling and pull trigger.If pencil is ejected upward all might be well..
Good luck and have fun..


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

bompa said:


> That little spring is indeed a striker spring and I believe it is factory strength..Good to have a spare and to use if you want to cut a couple of coils for a bit of trigger reduction..Just don't cut too many coils and check for light strikes..
> Light strike testlace pencil in bore and hold barrel up toward the ceiling and pull trigger.If pencil is ejected upward all might be well..
> Good luck and have fun..


Neat trick. Thanks.


----------

